# We just bought our first house!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

As some of you already know, David and I have been talking about fleeing Los Angeles (I made David promise I wouldn't die here) for the Northwest for some time. Well, we flew up for 5 days a couple of weeks ago, saw a bunch of houses that just depressed us, then saw one we loved on our last day that had just gone on the market and cost more than what we'd planned as our highest price :crazy: , bid on it, flew home, and by the time we'd walked in the door, we got a call that our bid had been accepted :bounce: . THEN we had to turn around a few days later, fly back for the inspection, find that the house needed more work than we'd thought, made another offer, flew back, they countered, we sighed and talked with our money-guy and sighed some more and bought it!!! 
We will be living in Bellingham (just outside the city itself), Washington, on about 2.3 acres, with a pond and a forest and lots of room for a kitchen garden and way too much lawn!. We'll be learning about septic tanks, shared wells, and propane. But it's beautiful. We'll move at the end of June.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Congrats! Propane! Now we're cooking with gas!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov! Wishing you and David only good things under your roof and from your land. That includes the septic system !


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both! 
Kuan, as for cooking with gas, unfortunately the house comes with an electric stove  . We'd immediately replace it with a gas one (or a dual-fuel like the one Mezz is considering  ), but we need to buy a washer and dryer, a tractor-type lawn mower, and make a ton of serious repairs first  . Oh the joys of home-ownership! so I'll be here complaining (I think) about those darned electric burners for awhile.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats on your new home!!! Good luck with septic, lol. (Mine cost almost $50,000, yes...you read that right, but I'm on a lake and Dept. of Natural Resourses here have very strict regulations). I'm fleeing the woods, propane, septic, lake, for the city life in the next 20 days. "Darlin' I love you but give me Park Avenue" song keeps popping in my head, lol. Make sure you have that septic inspected, even with lots of land, it can be expensive. I'm sure you're going to have lots of fun with your new home and before long...you'll make it yours.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats! That is so exciting! Yes, it will be a lot of work but think of the satisfaction of living in your own home and not in the city! Electric stoves aren't perfect but I'm sure you'll cook great meals on it until you can make the change!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Em, congrats! Ahh the joys. We are into our 3rd year and we are remodeling the kitchen and staircase, as you said "ahh the joys"  I hope you find and get all your repairs now and find no surprises later on. But who cares the joys and satisfaction outweigh everything else! I look forward to a visit in the future! :lips:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Soon, you'll be watching the DIY Network more than the Food Network.  

Congrats.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You better believe it! We'll have a lovely guest-room with its own bathroom. A big step up from our current one bathroom with a toilet off the kitchen house we rent now:roll: 
I'm really looking forward to face-to-face meetings with some of my wonderful ChefTalk friends now that we'll be moving to a more desirable location. And hey, chrose, there's a ferry that sails between Bellingham and several ports in Alaska 5 days a week. Alaska Marine Highway Ferry System Reservation and Ticketing Agent Just in case you need more reasons to come visit :smiles:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Emily --

How wonderful. I sold our 100 year old craftsman in west Seattle that I had completely remodled to move to the delta. I do miss the northwest and all it has to offer. Oh how much fun you will have -- all of the fresh product it can provide! Good luck with everything! And hey, grass can be removed... PRODUCTIVE VEGETATION! :roll: 

Get the gas stove as soon as you can woman -- I can hook you up with Bill at the restaurant suply in Seattle -- the most awesome man I have ever worked with in the industry.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!!! now go watch the movie "the money pit". just kidding although some days will feel like it. there's nothing like having your own place that you''re free to do whatever you want with. i have had septic for the last 7 yrs. and basically no problems - just have the tank pumped every couple of years. in massachusetts when you sell a house the septic must meet title 5 regulations, so the last owner had to pay out $15,000 to have it updated (and hopefully it will never need it again)
now just start planting!!!!:smiles: :smiles: :smiles: 
kathee


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Umm err uhhh..... Congratulations?  

There's no greater feeling than knowing that every spare dime you have (and then some) will be spoken for until the day you die. :roll: 

Seriously tho, Isn't it great to know that you'll have equity instead of a rent payment? Just don't look too closely at the statements until the 15th year. Seeing all that interest you pay on the first half (I think we've paid a whopping 57.00 toward principle since we moved in last December) will freak the crap outta ya.:smiles:


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Congrats. I know I'm jealous of anybody who is able to get into a house, especially considering how quickly real estate prices have been jumping in my area.

Good luck with improvements and I hope you get that electric out sooner than you hope.


----------

